# AP Pelvis and Frog-lateral view of right hip



## sunojkrishnamurthy (Oct 21, 2010)

Can any one tell me how to code the report below
AP pelvis and frog-lateral right hip -
The hip joint spaces are narrowed symmetrically. Some osteophyte  formation is present on the femoral necks. Bilateral protrusio acetabuli  is present. Degenerative narrowing and facet sclerosis are present in the  lower lumbosacral spine. No acute fractures or bone destruction. 
1. Pelvis. Findings consistent with rheumatoid arthritis. Negative for  recent bony injury.

Is it coded as 73500, 72170 or,
73510 alone or,
73520-52
Please clarify......


----------



## hummer123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Your first option is correct, 72170 with 73500


----------

